# Bella at the PETSMART Costume Contest



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

Today we went to PETSMART for a Halloween Costume Contest and there were a lot of cute and funny costumes there so Bella and I thought we would show you her competition... 

_Bella waiting to get her picture taken..._









_He ain't nothing but a hound dog... _









_in blue suede shoes..._









_Still waiting.._.









_The M&Ms Mandy and Mufflels..._









_Ladybugs and Bees everywhere..._ 



























_Mommy I am getting tired of waiting..._









_Muffels smiles..._









_There has to be a Witch..._








_
and a Ballerina..._


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

_Another Witch, Tampa Bay Bucs Fan and a Pirate... _









_Bella with Connie her Petsmart trainer..._









_Bella with her Vet, Doctor Soother at Banfeild/PETSMART..._









_and a nurse from Banfeild..._









_FINALLY and the winner is BELLA AS SPIDERGIRL..._









The second place winner was Elvis with his Blue Suade Shoes. 

_Bella wore out on her way home..._









Sorry about the pictures. They were taken with a camera phone.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Yay congrats Bella! She makes the cutest Spider Girl ever! She blew away the competition, for sure.


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

nawww congrats little Bella


----------



## mommasboy (Dec 25, 2008)

YAY!! Congrats Bella!


----------



## miasowner (Jun 3, 2009)

Congrats Bella!!!


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

We went to our PetSmart too and there were like 8 million dogs and most of them were Chihuahuas. LOL Our 2nd place winner was a woman with her 5 pet rats who were all in costumes, but she didn't even enter them into the contest so I don't know how the heck she won - go figure! And 1st place went to this big yellow lab mix looking dog who's name was Daddy and they had made his costume which consisted of a lions mane and a little furry tail topper thingy to make his tail look like a lions tail and he was the Cowardly Lion, which was really cute. Chloe went as Little Miss Muffet, but she was such a scardy cat and refused to walk and Heaven forbid another dog try and sniff her because she would just coward away. I don't know what got into her, because she is always beating up on our toy poodle and acting like the Queen. It was okay though I didn't care that we didn't win - I mainly went for the free picture and frame and goodie bags and to see all the other doggies. Plus the prize was just a box of Greenies. What did Bella get at your Petsmart for winning?


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

I took Quark in his Spider Suit he didnt win but we had fun! ill post his pic later


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

MakNLFi said:


> We went to our PetSmart too and there were like 8 million dogs and most of them were Chihuahuas. LOL Our 2nd place winner was a woman with her 5 pet rats who were all in costumes, but she didn't even enter them into the contest so I don't know how the heck she won - go figure! And 1st place went to this big yellow lab mix looking dog who's name was Daddy and they had made his costume which consisted of a lions mane and a little furry tail topper thingy to make his tail look like a lions tail and he was the Cowardly Lion, which was really cute. Chloe went as Little Miss Muffet, but she was such a scardy cat and refused to walk and Heaven forbid another dog try and sniff her because she would just coward away. I don't know what got into her, because she is always beating up on our toy poodle and acting like the Queen. It was okay though I didn't care that we didn't win - I mainly went for the free picture and frame and goodie bags and to see all the other doggies. Plus the prize was just a box of Greenies. What did Bella get at your Petsmart for winning?


Bella won a big box of Greenies also which will go to my sons dog Buddy because she is on a low protein diet.


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Aww congrats Bella! What did she win? That Elvis must've been a close second! Too cute.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Awww....Bella looks so cute, love it!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Congrats Bella!
All the doggies looked fabulous!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

woo-hoo...congrats little Bella... you looked MARRRRRvelous!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Awwww....Bella is such a cute Spider girl! Congrats on winning!!


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

Bella says thank you everyone! She has another costume contest at PETLAND next Sunday where she will be wearing her Zack & Zoey Fairy Tails Dress...










I made a Flower Teira for her too but as you can see by the look on her face she will have none of that...










She won't leave it on for more than a second. Anyone have any ideas? The guy at Michaels suggested Super Glue and I almost socked him! lol


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

She is just a doll! Great pics and I loved her costume!


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Can you try gently tying those ribbons under her chin to keep it on for judging? They just have to see it for a few minutes to choose.


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Ness♥Bella;774107 said:


> She won't leave it on for more than a second. Anyone have any ideas? The guy at Michaels suggested Super Glue and I almost socked him! lol


Maybe you could get some elastic and sewn a little chin strap onto it - that's how Chloe's hat is made. She can still get it off, but not as quickly.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Yea Bella you got 1st place!!
Very stylish costume too!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Now that was all just way too cute! Congrats Bella.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Congratulations on Bella's win! Lots of cute doggies and their costumes!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Bella you're so cute!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

congrats Bella!!!! I also love the lady who was a bee and her dog as a bee haha and also the elvis heck they were all so good!


----------

